# Dry Nose



## Natalie Knoxville (Mar 27, 2017)

Maus's nose looks chapped along the top edge. It doesn't look infected, just very dry. Any thoughts or advice?

Thanks, Natalie


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe you could put some vaseline on her nose while you hold her, so she doesn't lick it off?


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I believe there are nose butter products for dogs as well. Is the dog light in color or been in the sun often recently? It could be from too much sun. I usually associate dry noses with very short-faced dogs or very old dogs, so it may be worth bringing up to your vet if it persists. It could be some kind of imbalance that would show up on bloodwork.


----------



## Natalie Knoxville (Mar 27, 2017)

Susan and Reta, thanks so much for the good ideas. I'm intrigued with the notion of nose butter. 

Natalie


----------

